# GT: Game 65 @ Bobcats 3/16



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS








Los Angeles Clippers(29-34) VS 
Charlotte Bobcats(24-41)

WHEN: Friday, March 16 2007 - 4:30 PM PT, 7:30 PM ET
WHERE: Charlotte Bobcats Arena - Charlotte , NC
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBA-League Pass; ESPN AM 710
Season Meetings: 
Clippers won 100-93


Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Jason Hart | Cuttino Mobley | Corey Maggette | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Sam Cassell | Quinton Ross | Tim Thomas

Injury Report:
Sam Cassell - Day To Day
Shaun Livingston - Out
Zeljko Rebraca - Out


Bobcats Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Raymond Felton | Matt Carroll | Gerald Wallace | Sean May | Primoz Brezec

 Key Reserves







|







|








Derek Anderson | Adam Morrison | Ryan Hollins

Injury Report:
Brevin Knight - Out
Emeka Okafor - Out

Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 104-92
Q's Prediction Record: 38-26


ESPN Preview:



In their three-year existence, the Charlotte Bobcats have never beaten the Los Angeles Clippers. Friday's matchup could be Charlotte's best chance yet to end that drought.

The Bobcats hope to win their third game in a row when they host a struggling Clippers team that has lost five straight.

Charlotte (24-41) snapped its season-high eight-game losing streak with consecutive wins over Orlando and Sacramento this week. The Bobcats averaged 115.0 points in those games, while shooting 50.9 percent from the field overall and 61.9 percent from 3-point range.

The key 3-pointer in the Bobcats' 111-108 victory over Sacramento on Wednesday came from an unlikely source. Sean May, who was 0-for-6 from beyond the arc in his career prior to Wednesday's game, went 2-for-2 including the go-ahead 3-pointer with 16 seconds left.

May had 20 points and 12 rebounds on the night, and is averaging 15.7 points while shooting 57.1 percent in three games since returning from a knee injury that sidelined him for 20 contests.

Click to expand...


TeamRankings Update:
28th ranked Bobcats are facing off against the 15th ranked Clippers and are projected to win by a margin of .5 points or more. Surprisingly, in my opinion, Bobcats have a 52.3% chance of victory, giving the Clip-Show a 47.6% chance.

*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It would be terrible if the Clippers lost this one. The Clippers need a win badly and this is a team that they should beat even on the road. The Bobcats have a huge whole with Okafor being out, anyone know how long he is out for, he has been out for a while now?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn if we dont beat them


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

WIn this one for Livi


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn that new Clippers commercial is pretty cool man, they have showed it twice now i believe and its really cool

GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sean May and Primoz Brezec will both be out tonight along with Emeka so Elton and Kaman should have great games


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahah even the Bobcats are confident against us :curse: :curse: :curse: 

i wouldnt be surprised if Derek anderson had like a 40 point game or something


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Terrible start....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Voskul scores.

Brand posts up and scores.

Wallace drives and gets fould on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wallce makes 1 out of 2.

Brand throws it away.

Carroll drives and scores.

TT for 3!!!

Wallace drives and scores.

Mobley for 3!!! What a bounce.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Voskul hits a jumper.

TT for 3!!!

Felton throws it away.

Brand misses a tough jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carroll misses a 3.

Mobley misses a 3.

Timeout taken by the Bobcats.

Clippers dow, 23-28.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Defensive 3 on the Clippers.

DA makes the FT.

Brand with a block on a unknown.

Maggette drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes both FT's.

Blocking foul on Maggette, looked questionable. Maggette gets his 2nd.

Morrison makes both FT's.

TT for 3!!! He is on FIRE.

Hollins scores and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hollins makes the FT.

Brand posts up and scores.

Timeout Bobcats, 20 second.

Clippers down, 30-34.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DA missses but Cassell who just got in couldn't control it.

Ross with the steal.

Ross to Kaman to Ross for the layup, beautiful.

Hermann misses but Carroll gets it.

Hermann hits a 3.

Clipper turnover, boo.

Morrison misses a 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of the 1st:

Clippers 32
Bobcats 37

The real question is where is the defense??? Clippers need to start playing some D. TT has been on fire so from long range.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Bobcats up 37-32 at the end of one. They[Bobcats] are extremelly hot and are due to cool off soon, hopefully at least. Clippers need to start pounding the ball inside, the Cats have NO post presence.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn im a pretty big nba fan, and i am pretty knowledgable when it comes to even the worst teams roster....

BUT DAMN 

who the **** was that guy with the long hair and bear with a headband that just made a 3 against the Clippers???

and **** what did the BOBCATS shoot like 90%

:curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hermann misses a 3.

Cassell goes for the layup but Hermann goal tends it.

Something happens.

Cassell drives and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hermann drives and scores, very nice.

Kaman posts up and scores.

TT with the block!

Cassell pull up!

Morrison misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell gets fouled, non-shooting.

Ewing travels.

Morrison AIR BALL.

Cassell's pull up goes in and out.

Kaman blocks it but Morrison gets it and scores.

Cassell to Kaman for the layup, great pass.

Looks like Cassell is back!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette misses a jumper.

Felton hits a long 3.

Ross misses a jumper.

Ross with the steal, creidt to Ewing.

Maggette loses it......

McInnis scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross hits a jumper.

Morrison bricks a shot.

Kaman posts up and hits a funky shot.

Offensive foul on Wallace, good job by Ross.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down, 46-48.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Eww Ewing bricks a 3.

Wallace posts up, scores, and gets fouled. Nice shot.

Wallace completes the 3 point play.

Ewwwwing sucks.

Voskul bricks a shot.

Maggettte drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes both FT's.

Felton hits a nice jumper.

Cassell misses a runner.

Felton misses a 3.

TT misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Voskuhl throws it out.

Cassell pull up!

Carroll misses a 3 but loose ball on Brand.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down, 50-53.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hermann misses a jumper.

Cassell misses a pull up.

Turnover Bobcats.

Maggette to Mobley for the layup!

Maggette with an easy steal.

Brand gets fouled twice but no call either time.

DA turns it over.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahahhaa at Sam just feeling Voshkul and Sam just shaking to draw the offensive foul hahahaha


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette misses a jumper.

Clippers just can't take the league.

Voskuhl with an offensive foul.

Defensive 3 on the Bobcats.

Cassell makes the FT.

Cassell misses but Mobley gets it but throws it out.

Ewing fouls Felton, non-shooting.

Felton misses a 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 53
Bobcats 53

The Bobcats gave the Clippers plenty of chances to take the lead the Clipeprs couldn't do it once. I think the Clippers need to play better defense and execute better.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Teams tied at 53 during the half. Both teams cooled off, seemingly after the first half. Not acceptable for the Clippers, they need to come out with some energy in the second half.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carroll hits a baseline jumper.

Brand drives and banks it in.

Wallace with a nice drive and score.

Brand with a nice turnaround jumper.

Brand STUFFS Wallace.

Mobley misses a layup and Maggette loses it.

Wallace misses a 3.

Hart misses a jumper.

Shot clock violation on the Bobcats.

Brand gets stripped.

TT with a nice saving tip, but still Bobcat ball.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carroll drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Carroll makes both FT's.

TT banks in a 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wallace misses a 3.

Brand loses it.

Felton misses but Voskuhl gets it.

Wallace posts up and socres.

Defensive 3 on the Bobcats.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes the FT.

Mobley hits a nice jumper.

Mobley with the steal and the score!!

Timeout by the Bobcats.

Clippers up, 65-61.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wallace bricks a 3.

Brand hits a tough jumper.

Hart fouls Wallace, non-shooting.

Carroll misses a 3.

TT misses a 3.

Felton misses a quick jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Mobley.

Brand with a MONSTER block.

Brand drives, scores, and gets fouled!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand completes the 3 point play.

Voshukl bricksa jumper but Bobcats get it and Carroll hits a 3.

Brand misses in and out.

Voskuhl misses another.

Hart bricks one..


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Felton misses a runner.

Hart to Brand who gets fouled on the shot.

Brand makes both FT's.

DA bricks one but Wallace gets it back.

Morrison misses a short jumper.

Maggette hits a LONG jumper.

Timeout by the Bobcats.

Clippers up, 74-64.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wallace posts up but misses.

Mobley gets fouled, non-shooting.

Cassell misses a 3 but Brand drives to get the offensive rebound, fantastic.

Brand got fouled on the play, Bobcats over the limit.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's.

Mobley fouls Wallace, non-shooting.

Wallace gets an easy layup.

Maggette drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes 1 out of 2.

McInnis drives and misses.

Cassell pull up.

Ross steals it and almost makes a long 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 79
Bobcats 66

Great quarter for the Clippers. Offense and Defense were working to perfection.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Damn, Sammy looked like he stole something with that weird *** smile and scrap.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman gets blocked by Wallace.

Hermann hits a long 2.

Cassell to Kaman who scores and gets fouled!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman misses the FT.

Hermann gets fouled, non-shooting.

Ross with the poke away.

TT throws it away.

Ross with a loose ball foul, non-shooting.

McInnis misses a jumper but ball goes back to the Bobcats.

hart with the steal.

TT drives, scores on a goaltend, and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT completes the 3 point play.

Wallace AIR ball but Bobcats get it and Morrison bricks it.

Kaman wtf.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Felton travels.

Kaman posts up and banks it in.

Morrison misses but Bobcats got it back and kaman goaltends the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell gets stripped.

Voskuhl misses badly.

Cassell misses a pull up.

Kaman blocks Voskuhl but Bobcats get it back and voskuhl scores and gets fouled.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up, 86-72.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Voskuhl completes the 3 point play.

Brand hits a mid range jumper.

Felton gets fouled on the shot.

Felton makes both FT's.

Ross hits a long, tough shot.

Carroll drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carroll makes 1 out of 2.

TT turns it over.

TT fouls Wallce on the shot.

STOP FOULING!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wallace makes 1 out of 2.

Mobley drives and scores nicely on the layup.

Hermann hits a quick layup.

Mobley to TT for the dunk, nice pass.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carroll misses a long 2 but Brand gets a loose ball foul, Clippers over the limit.

Hollins makes 1 out of 2.

TT for the Dunk, what a pass off the the backboard by Mobley 

Morrison misses.

Mobley drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley makes 1 out of 2.

Brand fouls Hollins, no foul there, and Brand being frustrated gets a Tech.

Carroll makes the FT.

Hollins makes both FT's.

Brand misses the jumper, Hart misses the tip.

Felton misses a runner.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hart or Ross misses.

TT fouls Hermann.

Herrmann makes both FT's.

Ross gets position and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Herrmann misses a jumper.

TT for 3!!!

Timeout by the Bobcats.

Clippers up, 102-85.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

McInnis all-oop to Hollins.

Hart misses a jumper.

Felton misses a 3.

Timeout Clippes, odd timeout.

Clippers up, 102-87.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hart misses a 3 but TT taps it back to Hart.

Brand misses a jumper.

Herrmann misses a 3 but gets it back and scores.

TT misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Korolev is in?!?!

Hart fouls Carroll.

Carroll makes both FT's.

Korolev misses a long 2.

Herrmann drives and scores.

Game over.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Dang, would have been a great day until the blazers blew a 7 point lead in one minute to the lakers. oh well


----------

